# I've Found the Cure for Forum Stress!!!



## AnthonyC (Nov 9, 2011)

With all the stress that we've endured in the last few hours, I present to you the ultimate decompression tool! Turn up your volume & let the relaxation consume you!!!!  Goooose Favaaa! Goooose Favaaaa! (Anger Management)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUhyl5sw9Qw


----------



## DesertGrandma (Nov 9, 2011)

Anthony that is adorable!! I find that the best way to reduce stress on the forum is to resist the urge to comment on crazy threads...


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 9, 2011)

XD The dachsund song! <3


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm just trying to do my part, grandma!!! 



DesertGrandma said:


> Anthony that is adorable!! I find that the best way to reduce stress on the forum is to resist the urge to comment on crazy threads...


----------



## DesertGrandma (Nov 9, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> I'm just trying to do my part, grandma!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anthony I wasn't referring to this thread, just in general. I like your cute pictures and sooooooooothing.


----------



## Tony the tank (Nov 9, 2011)

Outstanding...So relaxing I fell sleep listening to it...


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 9, 2011)

I think its easier for me if I just go interact with my torts, Vegas alone can make me smile with the crazy stuff he does..


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 9, 2011)

well... now you know what i'll be singing every time I see a wiener dog!


----------



## Isa (Nov 9, 2011)

LOLLL Thanks for the laugh


----------



## laramie (Nov 9, 2011)

[/color][/size]I got one! Check this out and just try not so smile or laugh!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60og9gwKh1o[hr]
One more funny one for you!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVOQJQYCbSE&feature=related


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 9, 2011)

Suddenly, I have a craving for a wiener....


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 9, 2011)

Ummm... Jacqui?!? MAN THIS IS KILLLINNNNGGGG MEEEEEE, BUT OUT OF RESPECT FOR THE MODERATORS & THE REST OF THE FORUM I'M GOING TO LEAVE THIS ONE ALONE!!! 
I just want you all to know the agony I'm in.... ARRRGHHHH THE PAIN!!! MUST MAKE A SARCASTIC REMARK.... 
NOOOOOOO!!!!! 



Jacqui said:


> Suddenly, I have a craving for a wiener....


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 9, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Ummm... Jacqui?!? MAN THIS IS KILLLINNNNGGGG MEEEEEE, BUT OUT OF RESPECT FOR THE MODERATORS & THE REST OF THE FORUM I'M GOING TO LEAVE THIS ONE ALONE!!!
> I just want you all to know the agony I'm in.... ARRRGHHHH THE PAIN!!! MUST MAKE A SARCASTIC REMARK....
> NOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> ...



Good thing Jeff is home, huh?


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh goodness... Your minds aren't in the gutter. You lot have fallen in the gutter this time!

I'm not helping any of you out!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Nov 9, 2011)

DesertGrandma said:


> Anthony that is adorable!! I find that the best way to reduce stress on the forum is to resist the urge to comment on crazy threads...



I try so hard!! But then I had just had it. In hindsight it would have been way better if no one would have commented on the 2nd thread because it only fanned the flames oh well, hindsight.

Anthony that is sooo adorable, thank's for the laugh's !


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 9, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> Oh goodness... Your minds aren't in the gutter. You lot have fallen in the gutter this time!
> 
> I'm not helping any of you out!



Who ME???? Not me.


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 9, 2011)

I leave the forum for 2hrs, and come back only to find that Jacqui "went there". Nice!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 9, 2011)

Just Great!


----------



## african cake queen (Nov 9, 2011)

weenie dogs rule!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 9, 2011)

uh oh... Aldabraman, I just noticed the two tortoises in your photo doing naughty things! 
How do you explain that one to the children?! 

"Mr. Tortoise likes Mrs. Tortoise so she gives him a piggy back"


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 9, 2011)

You're looking at the picture all wrong, Beans! The one on the bottom is the male. He stopped at a stop sign and whammo! The female rear ended him! Women drivers...!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh, is that why he's shouting verbal abuse at her?! I see...

I can't really say anything back about drivers after the way I drive. 
I'm quite the speed demon and quite an angry driver too! 

I took one driving instructor up a kerb and almost into a lamp post at speed! oops!


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 9, 2011)

I've witnessed 4 accidents in my life... All of them from the passenger side seat of a car that a female was driving! Not saying anything, just making an observation here! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> Oh, is that why he's shouting verbal abuse at her?! I see...
> 
> I can't really say anything back about drivers after the way I drive.
> I'm quite the speed demon and quite an angry driver too!
> ...


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 9, 2011)

My mum crashed into a police car... 'nuff said really.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 9, 2011)

I have never been in a car accident. *knocks on Anthony's wooden head* All my husbands have been in several car, truck or bus accidents. Men drivers....



AnthonyC said:


> I leave the forum for 2hrs, and come back only to find that Jacqui "went there". Nice!



All I did was comment I wanted a wiener and that it was good my hubby was home. He knows how to give me a nice warm wiener, where when you put it in your mouth it's so plump and full some of the juice just slips out the side of my mouth.dribbling down my chin until I lick it up. Or sometimes, it's nice to just slide it between the buns.... 

I also prefer mine with a reddish colored skin. 










It's just so sad, to admit I can't cook a hotdog as good as he does.


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 9, 2011)

Ummm... I'll have the chicken fingers! :shy:


----------

